# Roy Keane



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just saw on the news Roy Keane has left Man Utd.........When did this happen?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just saw on the news Roy Keane has left Man Utd.........When did this happen?


He announced it this morning apparently - with immediate effect.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Just saw on the news Roy Keane has left Man Utd.........When did this happen?


just today i think it was on the ukmkivs forum earlier


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Just saw on the news Roy Keane has left Man Utd.........When did this happen?


Within the last couple of hours :?

Personally I think the guy is a prick, he might be good with the ball but his attitude sucks


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw on the news Roy Keane has left Man Utd.........When did this happen?
> ...


I thought it was his off the ball skills that he was famous for


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

wonder if we will see him at the old firm game tomorrow?!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and the git gets a testimonial ( just on the news !) :evil:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

TTotal said:


> and the git gets a testimonial ( just on the news !) :evil:


I heard it will be a Â£5m testomonial. :!:  :!:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

L8_0RGY said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > and the git gets a testimonial ( just on the news !) :evil:
> ...


With the players wages as they are these days. You cant say he doesnt deserve it. He has been at united for about 12 years. Been a great player for the club.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

As a Man Utd fan (and a prawn sandwich eater :wink: look at my location) I think it was time for him to go, past his best anyways. Was a great player for the reds and he will be missed. He did it his way..


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No point paying his wages when he is always injured these days. Should have retired a few years ago. Like Cantona while he is still on top. Always find it sad to see once great players that still cling on to past glory and see them going from club to club in there last years in the game


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> No point paying his wages when he is always injured these days. Should have retired a few years ago. Like Cantona while he is still on top. Always find it sad to see once great players that still cling on to past glory and see them going from club to club in there last years in the game


Well said... and there are rumours of Celtic signing him already!!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

The thing is when they switch from club to club they are probably playing because they love the game not purely for the money.

Also they are after Ballack and veira behind closed doors. Veira isn't happy where he is.


----------



## 2modified (Oct 21, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> As a Man Utd fan (and a prawn sandwich eater :wink: look at my location) I think it was time for him to go, past his best anyways. Was a great player for the reds and he will be missed. He did it his way..


Loads of Man U and Chelski fans around here though!

My team, Portsmouth were the first to make an enquiry though, he would be a legend at Fratton Park!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I don't really care to be honest, but the bas*ard has lost me 200% profit this morning on sportdaq! C*nt!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I don't really care to be honest, but the bas*ard has lost me 200% profit this morning on sportdaq! C*nt!


Glad to hear it  :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care to be honest, but the bas*ard has lost me 200% profit this morning on sportdaq! C*nt!
> ...


 ah but im currently raking most of that back with another purchase! :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I noticed


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


:roll: 8)


----------

